

Is the Universe a Hologram? - Errorcod3
https://www.tuwien.ac.at/en/news/news_detail/article/9447/

======
Errorcod3
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_principle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_principle)

